# Ride Lasso Pro - any opinions?



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've never had a problem with the steel lines. I'll break the dials before the lines. That said, I've been really into laces lately. It takes an extra minute getting ready, but I can really dial in the fit and support. BOA and speed lace create hotspots for me when I crank it to get the support I want where I want it. I just bought another pair of Ride Fuse for the third season in a row. I think they're pretty similar to the Lasso Pro. I'm a big fan of the burrito wrap liner, snow tire soles, and urathane tongue/spine- features I'm pretty sure the Lasso Pro shares.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

WigMar said:


> I've never had a problem with the steel lines. I'll break the dials before the lines. That said, I've been really into laces lately. It takes an extra minute getting ready, but I can really dial in the fit and support. BOA and speed lace create hotspots for me when I crank it to get the support I want where I want it. I just bought another pair of Ride Fuse for the third season in a row. I think they're pretty similar to the Lasso Pro. I'm a big fan of the burrito wrap liner, snow tire soles, and urathane tongue/spine- features I'm pretty sure the Lasso Pro shares.


I'll proabably give the Fuse a crack next time if I can't find any Adidas. I like my Lasso's, tiny bit of ankle pressure point from the heel lock BOA mechanism but comfy. They don't wear well though on the toe.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> I'll proabably give the Fuse a crack next time if I can't find any Adidas. I like my Lasso's, tiny bit of ankle pressure point from the heel lock BOA mechanism but comfy. They don't wear well though on the toe.


That rubber toe cap on the Fuse is pretty tough. I'm not sure how stylish it is, but it's functional.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The Lasso Pro's have a slightly different liner that's supposed to be stiffer or have more support, but everyone I've talked to says they're very much like the Lassos. In fact, COMOR is only carrying the Lasso Pro Wides this year because there's so much overlap.

I'm trying to find a pair of Pros to try on, though. The Boardroom is supposed to be getting some any minute now.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> I'll proabably give the Fuse a crack next time if I can't find any Adidas. I like my Lasso's, tiny bit of ankle pressure point from the heel lock BOA mechanism but comfy. They don't wear well though on the toe.


I just bought a fuse for that exact reason. They're built similar-ish to the TM3's which I really like for how robust they are...just wish they fit. I'm going to be unloading a bunch of boots soon. Hope folks buy them lol. 

You can use epoxy or other kind of hardener to make a solid toe cap for the lassos. I might do this when mine start to wear. The lasso are the best fitting boots I've had out of the box. They still give me hot spots, but I can actually ride without destroying my feet which is nice.


----------



## Jonat (10 mo ago)

Ride_pl said:


> Hi Guys !
> I’m looking For a boot For my feet…
> Right is 30,2 cm and left 30 cm
> 
> ...






They are soft boots. It seems many reviews are lying about them being stiffs, they are not, they are a 6rating stiffness. All the pages are probably payed by ride to lie, but on the boots it says 6flex rating, they are not lying on the boots themselves. They are soft boots for beginners. Don't believe anything thats says otherwise, its all lies.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I moved from Lassos to Lasso Pros this season. In most respects the boots feel very similar, but the Pros have a slightly wider toe box that doesn't inflame my Morton's, so it's a total win as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Donutz said:


> I moved from Lassos to Lasso Pros this season. In most respects the boots feel very similar, but the Pros have a slightly wider toe box that doesn't inflame my Morton's, so it's a total win as far as I'm concerned.


I wonder how wide the pros are? My son got a pair of the pro wides and is in love with them. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The Lasso Pros are wider than the Lassos, and the Lasso Pro Wides are wider yet. So a lot of choice there. In terms of response, there's very little difference between the Lassos and the Pros. The velcroing in the liner is different--I like the Pro better--but other than that, it's pretty much a drop-in replacement. Possibly the Pros are the slightest bit stiffer, but I wouldn't swear to it.


----------

